# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات يوم الاحد11دجنبر 2016 والقنوات الناقلة لها

## mohamed73

*Sunday (dimanche)11.12.2016* *( GMT+00)* *GMT+00*                                                                                            *English Premier League* *12:00    Chelsea FC  -West Bromwich Albion FC* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *Varzish Sport HD* *-Yahsat52.5°E-11938 H 27500-FTA* *-Apstar 76.5°E-12548 H 3200 -FTA* *ESPN Brasil HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sport 24 HD* *-NSS 57.0°E- 4136 R -13000  -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 34.5°W-4173 R 20666 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *KTRK Sport* *-Eutelsat 70.5°E- 11096 H 23623 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 70.5°E- 11213 V 16667 -FTA* *14:15    Manchester United  -Tottenham Hotspur* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *Varzish Sport HD* *-Yahsat52.5°E-11938 H 27500-FTA* *-Apstar 76.5°E-12548 H 3200 -FTA* *ESPN+ HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sport 24 HD* *-NSS 57.0°E- 4136 R -13000  -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 34.5°W-4173 R 20666 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Match! TV* *-Yamal 90°E -3645 L 28000 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Yamal 90°E -11471 V 11159 -FTA* *-Express 140°E -3467 R 12581 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 140°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3465 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3485 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4119 R 10051 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4135 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *KTRK Sport* *-Eutelsat 70.5°E- 11096 H 23623 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 70.5°E- 11213 V 16667 -FTA* *14:15    Southampton FC – Middlesbrough* *ESPN INET HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *16:30    Liverpool  – West Ham United* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *ESPN Brasil HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *ATN (Ariana Television Network)* *-Yahsat 52°E- 12015 H 27500 -FTA IRIB Varesh
-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)
-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss*  *Italian Calcio League Serie A* *11:30    Cagliari Calcio    – SSC Napoli* *RTRS* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11261 H 30000 -FTA/Biss* *ARENA SPORT 4* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *ESPN+ HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *SportsMax 2* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *[IMC International test card]* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -FTA(C-Band)* *14:00    Torino FC – Juventus FC* *CBC SPORT HD* *-AzerSpace 46°E-11135 H 27500 -FTA/BISS* *ARENA SPORT 4* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *ESPN Brasil HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *SportsMax 2* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *[IMC International test card]* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -FTA(C-Band)* *14:00    Atalanta – Udinese Calcio* *Fox Sports 2 Brasil* *-SES 40°W-3843 L 30000 -PowerVu* *19:45    Internazionale Milano  – Genoa CFC* *CBC SPORT HD* *-AzerSpace 46°E-11135 H 27500 -FTA/BISS* *ARENA SPORT 4* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Fox Sports 2 Brasil* *-SES 40°W-3843 L 30000 -PowerVu* *Spanish League Primera Div. 1* *11:00    SD Eibar-Deportivo Alaves* *Sony Six* *-Intelsat 68.5°E -3900 H 22222 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sony Six HD* *-Intelsat 66.0°E-3845 H 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *15:15    Celta de Vigo  –  Sevilla FC* *ESPN (Syndication 902)* *Telstar15°W -12737 H 7552 -Biss* *Fox Sports Brasil* *-SES 40°W-3843 L 30000 -PowerVu* *Sony Six* *-Intelsat 68.5°E -3900 H 22222 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sony Six HD* *-Intelsat 66.0°E-3845 H 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *17:30    RCD Espanyol-  Sporting Gijon* *Sony Six* *-Intelsat 68.5°E -3900 H 22222 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sony Six HD* *-Intelsat 66.0°E-3845 H 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *SportsMax 2* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *[IMC International test card]* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -FTA(C-Band)* *19:45    Real Betis – Athletic de Bilbao* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *SportsMax* *– Intelsat 53°W – 3820 R 3255 -FTA* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -4003 V 8680 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *French League 1st Div.* *14:00    Olympique Lyonnais – Stade Rennes* *Nova Sport BG* *-HellasSat 39°E -12688 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat)* *ARENA SPORT 2* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *16:00    Saint Etienne -Guingamp* *Nova Sport BG* *-HellasSat 39°E -12688 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat)* *19:45    Paris Saint-Germain -OGC Nice* *ESPN (Syndication 902)* *Telstar15°W -12737 H 7552 -Biss* *ARENA SPORT 3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg IRIB Varesh
-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)
-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss*  *Match! TV* *-Yamal 90°E -3645 L 28000 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Yamal 90°E -11471 V 11159 -FTA* *-Express 140°E -3467 R 12581 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 140°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3465 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3485 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4119 R 10051 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4135 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *FIFA Club World Cup* *07:00  Jeonbuk Hyundai – Club AméricaClub* *ARENA SPORT 1* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *ARENA SPORT BIH* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *SporTV 1 HD* *-Star One 75°W-4100 V 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)* *10:30 MAMELODI SUNDOWNS –  [W1]* *ARENA SPORT 3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Rai Sport 2* *-Hotbird 13°E-11804 V 27500 -FTA 5possible Encryp.)* *SporTV 1 HD* *-Star One 75°W-4100 V 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)* *Portugal Primeira Liga* *16:00    C.D. Feirense -FC Porto* *CBC SPORT HD* *-AzerSpace 46°E-11135 H 27500 -FTA/BISS* *18:00    SL Benfica  – Sporting CP* *Tivibu Spor HD* *-Turksat 42°E- 11853 H 25000 -FTA (DVB-S2)* *Belgium Jupiler League* *13:30    RSC Anderlecht – Club Brugge KV* *Sharjah Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W- 11012 V 27500 -FTA* *Sharjah Sport HD* *-Nile sat 7°W- 11012 V 27500 -FTA* *ARENA SPORT 1* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *ARENA SPORT BIH* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *NTV Spor / NTV Spor HD* *-Turksat 42°E -12015 H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *17:00    KAA Gent-KV Oostende* *ARENA SPORT 3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Major League Soccer USA* *1:00    Toronto FC- Seattle Sounders FC* *EuroSport Deutschland* *-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA* *SporTV 2 HD* *-Star One 75°W-4100 V 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)* *Holland Eredivisie League* *13:30    AZ – Feyenoord* *ESPN (Syndication 902)* *Telstar15°W -12737 H 7552 -Biss* *15:45    FC Twente Enschede  –  Ajax Amsterdam* *Tivibu Spor HD* *-Turksat 42°E- 11853 H 25000 -FTA (DVB-S2)* *German Bundesliga 1st Div.* *16:30    Schalke 04   –  Bayer 04 Leverkusen* *Fox Sports 2 Brasil* *-SES 40°W-3843 L 30000 -PowerVu* *English League Div. 1* *12:00    Derby County FC -Nottingham Forest FC* *Nova Sport BG* *-HellasSat 39°E -12688 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat)* *Moroccan Pro League* *15:00    Raja Club Athletic -Renaissance de Berkane*  *Arriadia* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA* *-Nile sat 7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11569 H7220-FTA* *-Nilesat 7°W-11515 V 24000  -FTA (DVB-T)* *15:00    Chabab Kasba Tadla   -Chabab Rif Al Hoceima*  *Tamazight* *-Nile sat 7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA* *-Nilesat 7°W-11515 V 24000  -FTA (DVB-T)* *17:15    Hassania Union Sport Agadir -Wydad Athletic Club* *Arriadia* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA* *-Nile sat 7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11569 H7220-FTA* *-Nilesat 7°W-11515 V 24000  -FTA (DVB-T)* *19:15    Ittihad Tanger  -Moghreb Tetouan* *Arriadia* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA* *-Nile sat 7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11569 H7220-FTA* *-Nilesat 7°W-11515 V 24000  -FTA (DVB-T)* *beIN Sports HD* *-Badr26°E -11623 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *-Nile sat 7°W- 12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *Tunisian First League* *13:00    Olympique Beja  – Club Africain* *Al Watania1 (Tunisia National 1 )* *-Nile Sat 7°W -10796 V 27500 -FTA* *-Nile Sat 7°W-11660 V 27500-FTA* *-Hotbird 13°E- 12149 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E-12073 H 27500 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 12.5°W-12584 H 2894 -FTA* *-Aarabsat 30°.5°E-12512 H 8000 -FTA* *13:00    CA Bizertin  –   US Tataouine* *Al Watania2 (Tunisia National 2 )* *-Nile Sat 7°W-10777 H 27500 -FTA* *-Nile Sat 7°W-11660 V 27500-FTA* *-Badr 26°E-12073 H 27500 -FTA* *-Aarabsat 30°.5°E-12512 H 8000 -FTA* *Qatar Stars League* *13:00    Meather – Al Jaish* *Alkass One HD* *-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *-Nile sat 7°W-11919 H 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *beIN Sports HD* *-Badr26°E -11623 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *-Nile sat 7°W- 12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *13:00    AlAhli -Al Shahaniya* *Alkass Two HD* *-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *-Nile sat 7°W-11919 H 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *Turkey- TFF First League lig.1* *10:00    Altinordu –  Manisaspor* *TRT AVAZ* *-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss* *-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA* *10:00    Samsunspor  – Eskisehirspor* *TRT 3 / TRT Spor* *-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA* *-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 7°E-11471 H 30000–FTA* *TRT 3 HD / TRT Spor HD* *-Eutelsat 7°E- 11637 H 30000 -FTA* *-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA* *15:30    Malatyaspor  –  Bandirmaspor* *TRT 3 / TRT Spor* *-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA* *-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 7°E-11471 H 30000–FTA* *TRT 3 HD / TRT Spor HD* *-Eutelsat 7°E- 11637 H 30000 -FTA* *-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA* *15:30    Denizlispor -Umraniyespor* *TRT AVAZ* *-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss* *-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA* *Argentina Primera Division* *20:00    Club Atletico River Plate –  Boca Juniors* *ARENA SPORT 2* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Swiss Super League* *15:00    FC Thun -BSC Young Boys* *RTS Deux HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)(DVB-S2)* *RSI La 2 HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -11526 H 29700 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG)* *SRF Zwei HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG Swiss)* *Premier League – Ukraine* *12:00    Karpaty- Zirka* *2+2* *-Astra 4.8°E -11766 H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *Croatia 1.NHL League* *14:00    GNK Dinamo Zagreb   -NK Lokomotiva Zagreb* *HNL* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11366 V 30000 -Biss* *ARENA SPORT 3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *16:00    RNK Split-HNK Rijeka* *HNL* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11366 V 30000 -Biss* *ARENA SPORT 3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Serbian SuperLiga* *15:30 Cukaricki   –  FK Partizan* *ARENA SPORT 1* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *ARENA SPORT BIH* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Campeonato Brasileiro Série A* *19:00    Fluminense FC –  Internacional* *SporTV 1 HD* *-Star One 75°W-4100 V 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)* *19:00    Esporte Clube Vitoria – Palmeiras* *SporTV 2 HD* *-Star One 75°W-4100 V 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)* *19:00    Atletico Paranaense – Flamengo* *PFC Internacional* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3890 H 3333 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *PFC  HD* *-Star One 75°W-4100 V 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Star One 75°W-3660 V 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Star One C1 65°W-3800 H 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)* *PFC* *-Star One C1 65°W-3920 H 27500-PowerVU(C-Band)*

----------

